# 10 gallon



## huntfishcampin (Nov 12, 2003)

Sorry about the dumb question everyone but I'm wondering
how long you should let a ten gallon just run before you
put fish in there? And does it matter if I'm just putting 
feeder minnows in there?


----------



## finny99 (Nov 5, 2003)

get water conditioner and put feeders in like an hour later


----------



## huntfishcampin (Nov 12, 2003)

sweeeet thanks a lot.


----------

